# free ride/ DH tandem



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

fact or fiction ?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Search for Ventana's El Conquistador
https://ventanausa.com/main_owners3.html

Not mine, but I'd ride it:


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

CharacterZero said:


> ...Ventana's El Conquistador ... I'd ride it


Question is: would you huck it?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

another:
http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-helius-tandem.html


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

perttime said:


> another:
> http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-helius-tandem.html


Nicolai? Yeah, right. Show me the gearbox, baby, show me the gear box!


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Definition*

Freeride/Downhill


congarong said:


> fact or fiction ?


Define "freeride"

Define "downhill"

If it's "huckability", a tandem is going to not do well, as it's pretty hard to get the front end any higher than the rear end.... on of off the ground.

If it's suspension travel, not a lot of (stock) choices > 4"


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

A Ventana El Conquistador can now be built with 6" of travel in the rear and however much you can straddle in the front.
Ventana's el Testigo would have probably fit the description of an FR tandem, if the term meanls long(er) travel, heavier frame/components, and attitude. No longer made, unfortunately.
There are some other options available as well...


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I have one, an all mountain tandem. It is the Ventana El Testigo, 6" rear, 7" front travel
This tandem is also very fast in all conditions.
As far as using a tandem for AM/DH it probably is'nt too good of an idea. Back in 2000-2002, we had 4 tandem teams on our racing team, "Team Hurricane" and one of those teams would get big air on their tandem. If I can dig up the picture, I'll post it as proof.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

would be great to have some pics . ., . .


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

here's some that Alex posted over on Double_forte
















Alex I hope I'm not out of line posting your pics if so let me know.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

befoot said:


> here's some that Alex posted on Double_forte
> <img src="https://us.a2.yahoofs.com/groups/g_515906/842c/__sr_/67d0.jpg?gr4wbMIBG4PKIvxc" width="300"


YES!

I knew I'd seen that pic somewhere, and I was pretty sure it came from Alex, but DF is practically impossible to search, and it sure wasn't in his photo gallery here on MTBR.

That's farkin nutz!


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

i cant see the pics ... damn it !! do you have a direct link ? sorry


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

congarong, are you sure your signed in?

try this:
http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/DOUBLE_FORTE/photos/view/842c?b=5
http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/DOUBLE_FORTE/photos/view/842c?b=6

oops...that's not going to work you may have to sign up for DOUBLE_FORTE to see them sorry


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

yea i am signed in... damn what a mission. thanks anyway i am awaiting group approval ....


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*Big Bike*

Some kind of Long Travel bike in a "DH" setting (full face helmets...) No Hucking.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

DaleTR said:


> Some kind of Long Travel bike in a "DH" setting (full face helmets...) No Hucking.


Sorry - that was not impressive. Not for as much bike as they had. I shut it off after about 30 seconds.

I am waiting to see the pix on DOUBLE_FORTE (they still haven't let me in).
In my mountain biking life I can only recall maybe one place where I could conceive of launching a tandem. ...OK, maybe 2. That is, as the captain.
The suspense is killing me.

-F


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Fleas said:


> .
> The suspense is killing me.


well I fixed the links and hope your not to disappointed

as for the video Christi and I ride stuff like that 
but without all the body armer  
I did enjoy the video though.

Jeff, did you find those pics? The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

befoot said:


> well I fixed the links and hope your not to disappointed


Not disappointed at all! 

That's some crazy stoker there! I know for a fact that my wife shuts her eyes sometimes, but she'd never go for that. I would have trouble subjecting someone besides myself to that first ledge. Although, with that crazy ground clearance and all that skwoosh I might be inclined to give it a try.

Very cool!
Thanks,

-F


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

links finally work thank you ... scary stuff guys .. damn ... we need bigger hucks though


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

befoot said:


> here's some that Alex posted over on Double_forte


F'ing yeah!!! That's badass.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

congarong said:


> links finally work thank you ... scary stuff guys .. damn ... we need bigger hucks though


Wow you are Lucky, I ask to be a member months ago, but i never got a response.


----------



## whitey89 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Fact*

Check out this V20!


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

WOW!...thanks I needed that :yikes:


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

whitey89 said:


> Check out this V20!


So can anyone figure out what that second shock does?

And what do they tow in the trailer? The left over bike parts?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe it's a form of stoker front suspension and captain rear suspension.

I've been contemplating trying to find another cannondale tandem frame and grafting on a Super V rear suspension.

I belive it would be pretty straight forward using the SV's seat stay and shock mount, plus rear swingarm and BB / pivot.

Match these to the Tandems aft BB and fit the shock mount to the existing diagonal.

Biggest concern is getting it heatreated once built.

I often wondered why the oem didn't offer this.

PK


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

i like this one:


----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

There was a picture post card back in 96/97 when I got my Ventana ecdm of Sherwood and stoker about 3' in the air. They launched of of a drainage cannel and unexpectedly flew out I don't have the card anymore but it was pretty cool.

arthog


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

This one?


----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope! It was a lime green bike almost a full right side view.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

There used to be one in older Dirt Rags, the stoker was realy setting some body english as they were quite rear wheel high.

Could that be the one?

PK


----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't remember that part. I e-mailed Ventana to see if they had a copy. and invited them too add to this thread. Well see if they can provide anything.

arthog


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dang...*



befoot said:


> here's some that Alex posted over on Double_forte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stoker is either totally blind, or must have samurai/Emperor/God-like type trust and faith in the Captain.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Stoker is either totally blind, or must have samurai/Emperor/God-like type trust and faith in the Captain.


Morgan took us around Joaquin Miller today and up by the observatory and Fi and I tried out his Tandem. I chickened out on a lot of stuff but we rode most of Cinderella. No air for us.

Incidentally, Morgan no longer owns a mountain tandem.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

arthog said:


> There was a picture post card back in 96/97 when I got my Ventana ecdm of Sherwood and stoker about 3' in the air. They launched of of a drainage cannel and unexpectedly flew out I don't have the card anymore but it was pretty cool.


I used to ride the Prarie city races when Sherwood would race the tandem (I think he still does). He was pretty crazy on that thing.


----------



## skwurrl (Feb 7, 2007)

*Tandem Jump*

Here is a small one, about 18 inches.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

No suspension, but we are definitely havin' fun in the dirt 

https://gallery.mac.com/hoover911/100102/P6080083/web.jpg


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

hoovermd said:


> No suspension, but we are definitely havin' fun in the dirt
> 
> https://gallery.mac.com/hoover911/100102/P6080083/web.jpg


Mark is that on the
Fullerton Loop?


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

befoot said:


> Mark is that on the
> Fullerton Loop?


yup it is. same place that bikeskills did their steep terrain video with joe lawill 

btw, sweet DH tandems. I think it would be sweet to have a DH tandem team, but I'd be scared shitless if I was the stoker on some stuff...


----------



## skwurrl (Feb 7, 2007)

The stoker definitely gets higher in the air if there is any lip to the jump at all.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

befoot said:


> Mark is that on the
> Fullerton Loop?


Yep.

we've done all the downhills there.
The one at the end is fun too!


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Cool I thought so. 
I started Mt bike riding there back in 82. 
got back last year for the Tour de Tryptophan
and still that's a very fun loop

BTW that's got to be hard with drops 

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

hoovermd said:


> No suspension, but we are definitely havin' fun in the dirt
> 
> https://gallery.mac.com/hoover911/100102/P6080083/web.jpg


Do my eyes decieve me, or are those drop bars?


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

BigNut said:


> Do my eyes decieve me, or are those drop bars?


Yes those are drops.
I even run drops on my MTB (On-One Midge)


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

hoovermd said:


> Yes those are drops.
> I even run drops on my MTB (On-One Midge)


Hats (helmets) off to you sir; doing such things on a rigid tandem with drop bars is very impressive.
I've got some Midge bars here, but haven't tried them off-road yet. I'm still working up to the Marys...


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I might have a screw loose in the head, but does anyone else think a DH tandem would be awesome to use for filming stuff? turn the seat around for the stoker, ditch the pedals and put in some foot pegs and some good way for them to grip with their legs.. and then film off the back! It'd be pretty much a smooth, flowy, bermy fast dh kinda of place, but still....


----------



## skwurrl (Feb 7, 2007)

bdamschen said:


> I might have a screw loose in the head, but does anyone else think a DH tandem would be awesome to use for filming stuff? turn the seat around for the stoker, ditch the pedals and put in some foot pegs and some good way for them to grip with their legs.. and then film off the back! It'd be pretty much a smooth, flowy, bermy fast dh kinda of place, but still....


Yes, crazy!! Just mount the camera to the rear seat or the back/bottom of the seat on a standard bike, much easier/safer.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

skwurrl said:


> Yes, crazy!! Just mount the camera to the rear seat or the back/bottom of the seat on a standard bike, much easier/safer.


too bumpy.

I was thinking the same thing, but fast, flowy DH would be difficult for the guy in back. imagine how bad it would be to be the stoker. now imagine how it would be to do that backwards 

a friend and I were actually thinking of making a heavier duty BOB trailer for this application, never got around to making it though.


----------



## skwurrl (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a friend who has been shooting some video from his bob trailer. A little bouncy but not as bad as I had expected it to be.


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Well, that's me in the background #920, this is the top of a step up on an MX course @ Prairie City OHV. What you can't tell from this pic is that it's about a 5' to flat drop if you clear the transition.. Sherwood and his stoker (Ricky) just caught the transition at the bottom, I on the other hand, was thinking, "It the tandem can do it, it's no biggie" and let go of the brakes and flew off the lip, cleared the transition and flat landed it, scariest 1.95 seconds of my life. But I proved that (at the time) super sumo's can fly!.

-A


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

The Ventana El Conquistador is about the best frame out there to build into a DH Tandem. 
6 inch rear travel is a little short for "DH" applications but tuned right with the right riders it can rock almost anything. However if looking seriously at purchasing one to build up you might want to call and talk to them as to head angles and possibly have one custom built.

And Since I Still Cant Seem To Upload These Photos To MTBR.com here's a link or 2

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2834365130093752651wQNWJa

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2130608300093752651VAOwHd

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2937660200093752651EbzwAZ


----------



## D-G (Nov 18, 2008)

BigNut said:


> This one?


What does the guy in the back think? "Wow, this is really fun" or "Man your ass looks tight in those SPANDEX!"


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

so it's guys like this they made this button for..."Add D-G to your Ignore List"
D-G after reading some of your posts I must ask do you parents know your on the Internet?
I think you need some supervision...or grow up!

sorry everyone, I'm getting sick of "bonehead postings" by unsupervised children.
looks like they found the tandem forum. :madman:


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

rbtcha has it right, call Ventana and talk to Sherwood. It will take som $ but if it can be built they can do it. There a custom steel quad (tandom X 2) under fabrication in the shop.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Crazy, that's all I can say.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I think my Ventana El Testigo tandem is about as much "freeride" that you could have, and still be very everyday rideable in any situation.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I think my tandem is about as much "freeride" that you could use/ need in a tandem and still be everyday rideable in any condition


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

hey Jeff that thing is so cool! did you ever make it out to Sedona?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Billy,
Sorry for not getting in contact with you...I will though.
I never did make to Sedona


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

*FINALLY FOUND the PIC!!*

Finally!! I remembered to take a pic of the pic!!!

Sherwood-Captain and Robert Ives -stoker.

Halson Fork and V-Brakes! WOH! :eekster:


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

That Is Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

DANG! that's awesome. I wanna build an ECDM now...


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Bryguy17 said:


> DANG! that's awesome. I wanna build an ECDM now...


I can help you with that...


----------



## SuperCoolBiker (Jan 19, 2009)

holy seatpost! your stoker must be huge!

sweet bike too!


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

SuperCoolBiker said:


> holy seatpost! your stoker must be huge!
> 
> sweet bike too!


I dont think my wife would like being called "huge" she is tall, 5'11 and I'm 6'.
All Ventana tandems share the same size rear cockpit length so I opted for the 17/14 which had the same dims as the 17/19 in a slight lower package. This tandem fits us both perfectly and I think maybe by next spring my 6 year old (7 next spring) will be able to fit it with a few mods.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I dont think my wife would like being called "huge" she is tall, 5'11 and I'm 6'.
> All Ventana tandems share the same size rear cockpit length so I opted for the 17/14 which had the same dims as the 17/19 in a slight lower package. This tandem fits us both perfectly and I think maybe by next spring my 6 year old (7 next spring) will be able to fit it with a few mods.


Jeff, would that stoker/wife be Michele by any chance? if so wish her my best  
Boy it's been a long time, my friend.

Cheers, Billy


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

befoot said:


> Jeff, would that stoker/wife be Michele by any chance? if so wish her my best
> Boy it's been a long time, my friend.
> 
> Cheers, Billy


Hey Billy,
That would be Michelle. We have been married 14 years this July. 
I know you've known us both since I met her at the Mammoth Nationals in 1989.
We have just one kid, 6 year son, Shane, who btw, rips it up on his 20' Specialized Hotrock.
Michelle has to have foot surgery soon, looks like the Ventana is going to be sitting in the garage for about 6 mos.

Regarding that seatpost, I had to custom make it, it is about 600mm in length, with about 370mm showing.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

well...thats cool Tell her I said hi.:thumbsup: 
of course your son can rip it up...good breeding  
hope the surgery gos well...
all my best, Billy


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes that is a 888 and yes its fully compressed










And now for the old El Conquistador 

































Just a Few Classic shots


----------

